# Feeding goats



## Kass (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi guys! I will soon be getting a Saanen/ND doe and a Nubian doe, both 8 wks old. I have been looking for information on feeding, and haven't found any non-confusing answers! These are my questions.... try your best to answer... sorry I'm scatter brained...
-I will be putting them on Dumor Goat Feed for kids and dairy goats( they will be dairy goats). Can I also add alfalfa pellets this young?
-Do they need alfalfa pellets this young? (I do not feed alfalfa hay)
-If not this young, when (if) should I add them? They will have some forage available.
-How much Alfalfa pellets? How much grain?
-Does anyone have a guideline for amounts as they get older? 
-They will need grain as they are growing, and then should I keep them on grain through the winter? They will be bred in the spring.
THANKS!


----------



## lalabugs (Apr 27, 2020)

What hay do you currently feed? Basics is hay, water, and mineral 24/7.
When it comes to grain everyone does things differently. I give my young does 1/2 a cup 2x a day. For Nigerians and Nigerian mixes. I have no advice on alfalfa pellets. I do not feed alfalfa pellets. I feed alfalfa hay. ND are easy keepers. As they grow I would watch them to make sure they're not getting fat. 
I have no certain age when I up grain. Some does I do not up grain except when in milk. Other does need a little extra as they're growing. It really depends on the animal. Some animals can get fat on nothing. It is all subjective. 

I like to weigh my young goats once a month to make sure they're gaining adequately.


----------



## Kass (Apr 28, 2020)

lalabugs said:


> What hay do you currently feed? Basics is hay, water, and mineral 24/7.
> When it comes to grain everyone does things differently. I give my young does 1/2 a cup 2x a day. For Nigerians and Nigerian mixes. I have no advice on alfalfa pellets. I do not feed alfalfa pellets. I feed alfalfa hay. ND are easy keepers. As they grow I would watch them to make sure they're not getting fat.
> I have no certain age when I up grain. Some does I do not up grain except when in milk. Other does need a little extra as they're growing. It really depends on the animal. Some animals can get fat on nothing. It is all subjective.
> 
> I like to weigh my young goats once a month to make sure they're gaining adequately.


-I don't feed alfalfa hay, I just grab couple bales of whatever available locally. 
-I have been feeding just a half a cup of grain a day... I have heard scary things about feeding to much grain... do you think I would be fine to up it to 1 cup a day?
-About the minerals... I was planning on doing free choice loose minerals, but at my local feed store it was $15 for a bag no more than 5 pounds...is that expensive? How long would it last?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 28, 2020)

We have ND and mini nubians, we feed local hay, goat pellets and loose minerals sometimes the mineral block for goats. When pregnant I often add BOSS ( black oil sunflower  seeds) and alfalfa  pellets to the mix, the alfalfa pellets are a little large and can be difficult  for them to swallow so I do try to break them up some....we feed 2x day about 1/2  cup each when not  pregnant.
Good luck with your goats, have fun and enjoy them...they are delightful  animals


----------



## Kass (Apr 28, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> We have ND and mini nubians, we feed local hay, goat pellets and loose minerals sometimes the mineral block for goats. When pregnant I often add BOSS ( black oil sunflower  seeds) and alfalfa  pellets to the mix, the alfalfa pellets are a little large and can be difficult  for them to swallow so I do try to break them up some....we feed 2x day about 1/2  cup each when not  pregnant.
> Good luck with your goats, have fun and enjoy them...they are delightful  animals


Thank You!


----------

